

Will You Survive The Undead Apocalypse? - oneplusone
http://gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2010/03/18/Will-You-Survive-The-Undead-Apocalypse_3F00_.aspx

======
JoeAltmaier
Doesn't mention the need for shotgun shells, sandwiches, cooler and iced-down
12-pack and a lawn chair.

------
JoeAltmaier
Not a lot of chances it looks like.

